# Two of my Delaware bottles



## div2roty (Sep 12, 2010)

I thought Soda Bottle (and others) might like to see my two pontiled Delaware Soda Squats, but I didn't want to highjack his post.  These are the only two delaware bottles that made the move to my DC apartment.  The rest of my delaware collection is boxed up in Delaware still.  Of the 20 or so colored squats in my collection (mostly PA), these are the only two with damage, which points out how hard it can be to obtain colored delaware squats.  Or just how I didn't want to pay the $700-800 that the last one on ebay cost.

 The one on the left is a Doolay & Co / Wilmington / Del.  It has a small ice pick chip out of its lip, pretty minor.  The other is a Menough / Wilm Del.  It has some pretty bad chipping along its lip.  Still, neither have cracks and both have pretty distinct iron pontils.


----------



## soda bottle (Sep 12, 2010)

Those are some sweet Soda's.  You just don't see them much which adds to their appeal.  By the way,  now that you live in D.C. , you have to give me all your Delaware bottles [].


----------



## div2roty (Sep 12, 2010)

Haha, save your money and we could make a deal.  I have about 45 different hutchinson style bottles, about 10-15 diff blob tops, around 10 diff crown tops and about 15 diff pharms.


----------



## ShelbyVaughan (Apr 26, 2022)

div2roty said:


> Haha, save your money and we could make a deal.  I have about 45 different hutchinson style bottles, about 10-15 diff blob tops, around 10 diff crown tops and about 15 diff pharms.


Hey Div, your squats are probably long gone like this retooled web site. If you should get this email and have and Delaware squats to sell drop me an email. Thanks! Shelby


----------

